# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Savannah, GA breeders/stores?

## alittleFREE

Well, I was planning on buying myself a BP for my birthday, but my family offered (er, kind of forced..) to buy it for me - on the condition that I don't buy it offline (the last time I got a snake offline, it was really nippy and even though I know it has nothing to do with the internet in general, my mother thinks so), thus I'm forced to get it locally.

The thing is, I was hoping to get something a little more than a normal (since a lot of morphs have come down in price since when I first owned BP's) and was trying to steer away from buying it from Petsmart, which is the only petstore I know of around here.

BASICALLY...

I was wondering if anyone knew of any breeders and/or reptile specialty shops that exist anywhere near Savannah that I could possibly get a hatchling from.

----------


## mxrider42

Tim Lane Ball Room Pythons
Charles Cardell  Cider Reptiles
These are the two that I know of in the Savannah area. Charles is a member here on the forum.
Thanks
Trey

----------

_alittleFREE_ (06-21-2010),Jam Reptiles (11-04-2012)

----------


## alittleFREE

> Tim Lane Ball Room Pythons
> Charles Cardell  Cider Reptiles
> These are the two that I know of in the Savannah area. Charles is a member here on the forum.
> Thanks
> Trey


Thank you!

----------


## cstruthers

Hey finally someone else in savannah haha.. I have a friend that owns Exotic Underworlds on Montgomery Cross Rd. They are the only actual store in and around savannah that has reptiles (at least that I know of). But hes only got some normal ball pythons, he has some nice boas and many other reptiles but unfortunately only the normal bps (he's not a big fan of the ball pythons haha). But I have a couple normals for sale (all over 900 grams) and a smaller "normal", hes got a funky pattern that I wanted to try to prove out but plans changed. Let me know if you wanted to take a look at them or anything.  :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

I sent you a pm.  :Smile:

----------


## ironpython

I'm in rincon and was wondering if any of you ball folks would be interested in getting together to discuss husbandry and breeding issues. There is no herp. club in savannah and  I'm starting to breed for the first time this year and will be needing some local advice.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jam Reptiles

Im in Fort Stewart and yeah there really isnt any one around here I have gotten stuff from Tim Lane he is an awesome person I would definately recomend him if you want to pick some things up.  you could also try the expo either in jacksonville or columbia. I dont like  exotics in Sav. because they seem kind of dirty to me.Good luck.

----------


## Annarose15

I'll second the referral for Tim Lane. I have multiple beautiful animals from him, and he genuinely cares for every one he owns and produces.

----------

Jam Reptiles (11-04-2012)

----------


## ironpython

Oh yeah I finally met Tim Lane. Matter of fact picked up two balls from him. He has a very professional clean setup. I plan on doing a lot of business with him in the future. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Jam Reptiles (11-04-2012)

----------


## Fwtella

Just met miles today, i deff. Think we need tpo start a good group of some sort with bps por herps in general, hope you enjoy your lesser miles!! Great meeting you

----------


## ironpython

He's very nice I can't wait to see him eat but I guess I better give him a couple days to settle in. Thanks again Frank look forward to talking again until then I'll be seeing you here buddy.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Jam Reptiles (12-20-2012)

----------


## Fwtella

Where's all the SAV Bp folks at these days

----------


## Jam Reptiles

Hinesville here

----------


## ironpython

The lesser is doing great and eating fine. I picked up a fire last weekend at the repticon in Perry. I've met several people since I spoke with you last, and we get together sometimes. I breed rats so let me know if you need some. Give me a call and maybe we can get together, I think I remember your name being Brian right?

1.1 pastels, 1.0 lesser, 0.1 het  blurry, 0.1 spider, 1.1 norm. 0.1 dinker,

----------


## bennutting

hey guys im getting out the military and moving back home to effingham if anyone of yall back home want to text me (912)6587574 and we can pick each others brains cause ill talk forever about ball pythons, im trying to get into the reptile community back home so i have some contacts.

----------


## Hatchetryder03412

I'm also looking for a breeder in savannah, i'm lookin ginto an albino python fo rmy fiance... I'd like a female, cause I wouldnt mind breeding them once.. plus my fiance is dying to get a python since I've gotten mine. lol. if anyone knows of anyone in savannah please let me know. OTHER THAN KREATURES AND KOI, and PETSMART. which i think Kreatures and Koi is exotic underworld or soemthing now. I dont liek they they never have the right food for my boy. let alone the place just doesnt look higenic compared to petsmart. but off topic looking for snake breeder for female. morph or normal juvenile female python

----------


## Mike41793

I think Justin Kobylka is located in Georgia. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Correct Justin is located in North GA

There is also Albey located in GA as well.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ironpython

Im in Rincon just outside of Savannah and have a couple 13s left but will have much more this summer

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

A reminder this is not the place for people to discuss if and or what they have or will have available.

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

